# A small collection of sticks I saw.



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Just a mention of something I came across while visiting my daughter and SIL. They live in the upper floor of a Victorian era house that has been divided into apartments. A fellow in his late 70's lives on the first floor and maintains that house and one next door. Right at his entry was a large tube shaped holder filled w. sticks (and 1 umbrella.) Most were simple canes, various colors of stain/finish, that showed a lot of wear. There was a fancy modern one that appeared to me to be made of aluminum, and enamelled. It featured a bald eagle head. There was a fine one topped with a brass rabbit head. The best was a carved and colored stick. I didn't want to mess with them without permission, but I would very much like to have inspected the carved one. My daughter told me some of the sticks had belonged to his elder brother, so I wouldn't have been surprised if it was at least 70 years old.

We only were there for a few days, and I didn't happen to meet him, so I told my daughter to compliment him on his gentlemanly collection when next she sees him.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

You never really know what your going to come across until your there hey? If you ever get back there hopefully they will let you take a closer look at them and perhaps snap a few pictures you can post. It would be nice to be able to garner some info from the owner and hear their stories.

Sean


----------

